# Peat Under ?



## WiseNet (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi all,
I am about to setup a 20g planted for christmas time.
I red somewhere that it is a good idea to lay some
peat moss under the substrate as it will facilitate the
nutrients intake in plants.

Does anybody ever tried that with Eco-Complete
and if so, is it good ?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have used it in both of my high light CO2 injected, Eco/Sand mix substrates. I set up all of my tanks with a dusting of peat under the substrate and the addition of mulm. Here is a link to a thread on how to set up the substrate. Note, the substrate I used in this tank is not Eco Complete.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10563

Do a search on this site for Peat or Sphagnum peat for more information on using it in under your substrate


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Remember that the key word here is "dusting"; if you can't see the bottom glass through the layer, you've probably put too much.


----------

